# INTEX TV tuner card



## jambay19 (Nov 15, 2007)

hi there I am going planning to buy a tv tuner card and the intex tuner card is within my budget range.I was just wondering if anyone of you have used this card and your experience with it.

which is the best tv tuner card in the market thesedays??

thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 15, 2007)

pinnacle tv tuner card are good ..but are little costly.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 15, 2007)

Whether or not you are going to change over to Vista in the near future, go in for a Vista compatible TV tuner card so that you are ready to change over and use Vista Home premium mediacenter.Which Vista compatible tuner cards are right now available if someone can give a list and approx. price it will be helpful.


----------



## sal765 (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought intex tv tuner card but my even after connecting tv antenna and installing all the necessary drivers and software that came bundled with my intex usb 2.0 tv tuner card it does not show me any tv. The software itself is not able to detect tv. It only detect a usb tv camera and shows me svideo

You should first check the configuration of PC with which you are going to use.
The pack of this tv tuner card says it works with laptop with minimum processor speed 1770MHz.
And user's manual says it requires at lease pentium 2.7G
I think intex cheats its prospective consumers in this way .
Do insist a trial of the card with pc if you are going to buy this card
Please also help me if you find any way to run the tv with this card.
My pc is 1.86 ghz dual core pentium (acer 4710z series laptop)


----------



## someone68 (Jul 6, 2008)

Same problem here..
Has anyone been able to use intex it160 TV tuner with VISTA?
Please respond.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Buy a pinnacle card, they are good and not too expensive either. I just got one at Rs. 1800 +tax for one of my friends. 
And don't expect picture quality like your TV.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2008)

There are some very good choices

1. TechCom SSD 670 : Amazing card...remote feels cheap...crappy software...but the picture quality is better than the pinnacle 50i I used to have ...Price  abt Rs 800-850.
support vista

2.Pixelview Pro 3 : Very good card , FM , Good remote  and very good picture quality. Recommended. Support vista as well . Price abt Rs 900

I've used almost 5-6 tv cards in my PC...so I have quite a bit of experience in this regards


----------



## thundergamez (Sep 22, 2008)

Well had you selected your country in the property settings . I guess that is your problem .


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 22, 2008)

I had bought Intex internal TV tuner card with FM radio (model no: FM: 0412) @ Rs. 1200 last year. Its a total waste of money. Picture quality is not good even with digital signal!

I would not recommend this one. May be it happenned so with me because this was one of the entry level ones?


----------



## tlsankar (Dec 15, 2008)

i want a good tv tuner, that works with CRT & LCD and capable of recording video at high qlty. I used UMAX USB tv box (UTV330) whc. is gud in recording but all channels r not as clear as viewed in tv. (no prob. in cable). Also v cant resize tv wdw. it's like wdws media plyr, occupying 3/4th of screen.

Is tv tnr card difft. fr tv capture card? bcas i heard capture card records video at high qlty, but Tv tnr records in medium qly only.


----------

